# ISIS is beheading children



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 15, 2015)

they have abused them in every other way


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a couple pics that show their utter callousness. And these are tame by their evil standards.


----------



## Menerva Lindsen (Feb 15, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.


What did you expect of them? Apparently they are sponsored by British services... Some  their videoclips are evidences of this. So? Are Brits also F'ing animals??


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 15, 2015)

A case for the existence of Evil.....

For its triumph, it needs only good people to stand by and do nothing.


----------



## Sally (Feb 15, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> they have abused them in every other way



So true.  These psychotics are putting children through things that they should never experience.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2953742/ISIS-publicly-executes-two-spies-CRUCIFIES-armed-insurgents-young-boys-watch-on.htmlhttp://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2953742/ISIS-publicly-executes-two-spies-CRUCIFIES-armed-insurgents-young-boys-watch-on.html


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> A case for the existence of Evil.....
> 
> For its triumph, it needs only good people to stand by and do nothing.



That's what I'm thinking. There are millions upon millions of Muslims; and they have the internet. They know what's going on. Yet, they are allowing a so-called extreme minority of terrorists to do this. The other day, ISIS carried out beheading off of a freeway that was reminiscent of Henderson, Nevada. No police force to come and arrest murderers in broad day light?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 15, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.


They ARE fucking animals, fucking MUSLIM animals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Menerva Lindsen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...



Go start a thread and I'll be happy to talk about it. But my inclination is to otherwise call you a sick mofo for daring to create a deflection as a defense mechanism for these barbarians.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 15, 2015)

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > they have abused them in every other way
> ...


Oy vey  ......


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Apparently, Obama's homeland is sympathetic:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Religion of peace, my ass!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

Atrocities happen in Uganda, Rwanda and countless other countries. ISIS is doing nothing surprising. Evil abounds. We are surrounded by it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Atrocities happen in Uganda, Rwanda and countless other countries. ISIS is doing nothing surprising. Evil abounds. We are surrounded by it.



Oh, yea. This is run of the mill stuff (sarcasm).


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 15, 2015)

Islamic State video shows beheadings of Egyptian Christians taken hostage in Libya


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Atrocities happen in Uganda, Rwanda and countless other countries. ISIS is doing nothing surprising. Evil abounds. We are surrounded by it.
> ...


I am not condoning it. ISIS wants our horror. I won't give it to them except in the privacy of my own mind.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 15, 2015)

I wonder if FOXNEWS.com will host these ISIS videos, too?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So, discussing ISIS's atrocities is 'giving them horror'; which is somehow bad? I don't follow that. I guess the 'see no evil' approach works for you though.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 15, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> I wonder if FOXNEWS.com will host these ISIS videos, too?


Because a news agency should never post the news......


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Atrocities happen in Uganda, Rwanda and countless other countries. ISIS is doing nothing surprising. Evil abounds. We are surrounded by it.


Are you actually making the argument that because it happens in other parts of the world, we should do nothing?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Please do not judge my emotions that you have no clue about. It's a domino effect. And that last domino is too close to me wondering what the purpose of living in this horror world is for. Sometimes I have to sidetrack. Self preservation.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Atrocities happen in Uganda, Rwanda and countless other countries. ISIS is doing nothing surprising. Evil abounds. We are surrounded by it.
> ...


No. See my post above.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

The only thing that CAN be done is nuke the whole ME. But then innocents would be nuked along with ISIS. There is no remedy. None.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's not a hard equation. Any nation that would kill kids is a great evil; and we needn't shy away from acknowledging it. And we should not be ashamed to act either.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The only thing that CAN be done is nuke the whole ME. But then innocents would be nuked along with ISIS. There is no remedy. None.



I fear there's truth in what you say. But should we not exhaust our options? I feel like these politicians who claim that Islam is somehow honorable are scum. The narrative needs to change. All this political correct crap isn't stopping innocents (including children) from getting butchered.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I don't see the personal cost of understanding evil in the world.  It exists.  The cost to conscious is significant only when you believe in your very soul that something is wrong, and do nothing.  Please note that failing to stop something is not the same as attempting to stop something.  We all fail.  However, when we do have the might and resources and moral consciousness to end evil, we should do so.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The only thing that CAN be done is nuke the whole ME. But then innocents would be nuked along with ISIS. There is no remedy. None.


No, it is not the only thing.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

Many must die to stop the Evil Many. Problem is...there are Evil Many...everywhere. Cells of them in other countries, same mindset. How do we kill them all? We can't.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that CAN be done is nuke the whole ME. But then innocents would be nuked along with ISIS. There is no remedy. None.
> ...


Then what is the solution?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, the Manchurian muslim is TOO FUCKING BUSY to give a damn!


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


There are many, but not everyone would agree to a single solution.  

To Me, you take out the bad actors.  No ifs, ands, or buts.  Then you continue to deal with the hatred.  People who are willing to accede to this kind of behavior are, in My opinion, already too far gone to treat with.  They are complete write-offs.  I'm not proposing they die, but they need to be managed and limited in their scope to continue to perpetrate their evil.  How to go about that may take more fortitude than a vast majority of the world is willing to accept.

I only know that doing nothing is the very worst thing we could do.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 15, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > A case for the existence of Evil.....
> ...



after the war in Nazi Germany many of the citizens 

claimed they knew nothing of the concentration  camps  or what went on there

even though many employed the services of the camps 

and or their homes laid down wind of these putrid  camps


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2015)

So..what is the solution? Kill all muslims or something?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 15, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So..what is the solution? Kill all muslims or something?




no that is not really the answer


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 15, 2015)

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."
~Burke


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So..what is the solution? Kill all muslims or something?
> ...


So..again..what IS the answer?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




have to sort them out


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 16, 2015)

Sisi reserves right of retaliation after Copts killing in Libya - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 16, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> I wonder if FOXNEWS.com will host these ISIS videos, too?


would you rather they play the part of obama fluffer and not talk about it b/c it could make obama have to think about doing something about it, maybe?


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


If we had the answer, we'd be Kings of all the lands of the world.  This is an internet forum.  The best you can hope for is that people have ideas and thoughts regarding how to deal with the issue.  As I said before, there is no one single solution to the problem, and the answer is dependent upon the level of resolve that each of us have.  

One thing is certain.  Not everyone will agree with a solution that put forth by our government, and that is okay.

For Me, the solution is to eliminate the radical elements and those who buy into their craziness.  My solution will likely be considered extreme to many and their own level of squeamishness will determine how much they would push back against My thoughts.

In the end, if you want to stop the hatred, you have to remove those who teach it from those who will grow up believing it.  

To Me, the solution is to sterilize the men and women who teach this hate and those who have been taught this evil.  Remove those too young to have been corrupted by this evil from them and to raise them in a more tolerant environment.   Then when the old guard dies away, the only thing left will be those who believe that Islam is truly a religion of love and the barbarism will have been culled from their ranks.

There are some who think that barbaric....but will turn a blind eye to the mutilation and destruction of infants, toddlers, and other children.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



This is Sharia Law:







The answer is that we adopt a modern day Monroe Doctrine that we and our allies will not be tolerating any forms of governments or sects that believe in this kind of evil doctrine. Enough appeasement. Appeasing evildoers is not the answer and it never has been.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The only thing that CAN be done is nuke the whole ME. But then innocents would be nuked along with ISIS. There is no remedy. None.




It would help if the US  would be a leader, But our president says we should not get on our High horse and call these people out.  because we have all done the same thing.   So he empowers them.    He needs to pressure the countries we give economic Aid to,  in erradicating these people.  then we should help them.
I dont understand how these muslim countries can tolerate this in their midst.  except for Jordan they are doing shit about it. Time to step up oil production in the US so we can cut them off


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So..what is the solution? Kill all muslims or something?




start capturing ISIS Members and waterboard the fuck out of them,  might be a good start. Then they know we are serious.  Find out who they are, what villages they come from. etc.   take away the holes they hide in.   But right now we cant even do that.  no no , it would be torture. so we allow their evil to exist because we are not serious and they know it,  in time they will come here on student visas, . the longer you let a cancer sit these it metasticizes


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So..what is the solution? Kill all muslims or something?
> ...


No. Waterboarding or torture of any kind will just in result in ISIS gaining more volunteers against the mean ol USofA...including some of our own citizens....like that British guy that speaks in their behalf as he saws off heads.
Personally, I think they would stay silent anyway. First off, because they KNOW we will not resort to torture. Secondly, they are in essence, cowards. Dying from blowing themselves up is a quick death and faster to their virgins awaiting them. A slow painful death...they wouldn't handle very well and will spill everything. But they don't have to worry about that, do they? And Obama is in the WH. He will do nothing.

So again...what can be done? Nothing. Not even for children being beheaded.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


We have freedoms. That is what this country is founded on. BUT..do we have the freedom to be terrorists to our neighbors (for example)? Murder in the name of our religion? Then why do we allow religion that demands these things? Anyone caught being a Muslim, practicing Islam, should be...what? Removed? Jailed? Deported to a muslim country? And where will the money come from to do that? Is that not like the Salem Witch trials?

There is no easy answer. Which is why it is so horrible.

And it is only a matter of time that Sharia Law is allowed here..if it isn't already.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2015)

City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law National Report


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I get your point.   But Information is always key.  cutting off their supply lines wether, fuel, money or other resources. Hitting them on many fronts,  besides dropping bombs on them. Right now I get the whole thing,  about it being bad to take prisoners and interrogate them.  But face it,  if what they are doing is true, 
They need to know  we dont think of them as Human.  They need to know we wont stop until they are dead,  capture as many of them as you can ,  find out where they hide when they are laying low.  Really it should be the other ME countries doing this, Not us.    But I guess it comes down to, is the world ok with people torturing children to death.   If its not ok,  then people need to do everything in their power to stop it. Why is civilization helpless against these animals?
really?   If they dont want to be waterboarded then they can stop cutting the heads off of children or crucifying them.  Sound like a fair trade??


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 16, 2015)

Menerva Lindsen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...



Probably some of them are,  so what.  What does that take away from these pigs?


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 16, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, Obama's homeland is sympathetic:



The Immams in Indonesia are real pigs,  what else can you say?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 16, 2015)

snopes.com Is ISIS Beheading Children


----------



## quorthon (Feb 16, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.


Have you seen some hard proof? Or just some "news" from the Middle East?
Since the beginning of their reign in the region there were no real videos of any beheadings.
The more you discuss ISIS and wonder how violent they are, the more ISIS is powerful.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2015)

A cage full of children to be burned like the Jordanian pilot.
Christians beheaded on the beach.
Prisoners being crucified. 
The horrors of ISIS go on and on


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 16, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.



So? We behead our's when they're still in their mothers' wombs.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> A cage full of children to be burned like the Jordanian pilot.
> Christians beheaded on the beach.
> Prisoners being crucified.
> The horrors of ISIS go on and on


I've also heard that ISIS has been known to pull the wings off of grasshoppers.   .......


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 16, 2015)

Islam is a mental disorder.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2015)

quorthon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...



Plenty of evidence out there. I wasn't going to post disturbing links even though I knew some jackhole like you would come along demanding proof that is easy to find. And just stop with that ISIS gets their power by us talking about them crap. They get their power from the oil market as well as from money launderers who support their cause. And their incentive is based upon their evil charter of world domination. It's been that way, too. The only question is who's going to step up? Certainly not shmucks of your ilk.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



The problem is that the US doesn't have high ground. We've been looking the other way on allies like Saudi Arabia's human rights violations b/c they've been in bed with our politicians. The US has never came close to having zero tolerance for this evil. It's a sad commentary on us.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...



Moral equivalency fallacy......and totally moronic to boot.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 16, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Sure I agree we have overlooked a lot for money.  Thats why I think we should try to drill our own oil as much as possible. I dont know if anyone has the high ground, so maybe it doesnt matter so much.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 16, 2015)

If ISIS were to cut children up whilst still in the womb wouldn't be just America's (failed) Messiah givin' 'em a pass.


----------



## Mindlight (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, ISIS is *now* beheading children. F'ing animals.



Now? According to the Vicar of Baghdad they have been doing this all along. It is just that now they do not seem to care about covering their tracks. The murdering of Christians on TV is a deliberate provocation. Like they want America to get sucked into this on a wave of Christian compassion so that they can beat them on the battlefield in Iraq and Syria. This is incredibly naïve on their part as very large numbers of them will die as a result and they will not achieve their objectives anyway.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




we first have to get different leadership

0bama has refused to give Jordan and Egypt   isis target information 

they should be easy to target since they are the only ones

with weapons in their declared zones

take this parade of isis in libya the other day






or this one






Google Translate


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, Obama's homeland is sympathetic:


Holy shit!!!!  They allow children to handle firearms!!!  What the HELL!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Religion of peace, my ass!


Obvious case of poor spelling...they must have meant "religion of piece".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Atrocities happen in Uganda, Rwanda and countless other countries. ISIS is doing nothing surprising. Evil abounds. We are surrounded by it.


That makes it all OK?  Evil should be condemned and eliminated...wherever it occurs, don't you think?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The only thing that CAN be done is nuke the whole ME. But then innocents would be nuked along with ISIS. There is no remedy. None.


So, you'd rather the evil take the "innocents"?  Die they will.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Many must die to stop the Evil Many. Problem is...there are Evil Many...everywhere. Cells of them in other countries, same mindset. How do we kill them all? We can't.


But if we demonstrate our determination to eliminate their evil, whatever means required , they may reconsider.  But, then, how to impress a pack of assholes who will strap an explosive device to their body?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 17, 2015)

with proper leadership 

the isis parade in  Libya posted earlier 

should have ended like this


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Atrocities happen in Uganda, Rwanda and countless other countries. ISIS is doing nothing surprising. Evil abounds. We are surrounded by it.
> ...


Sigh. No. It is not "OK".

I give up.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that CAN be done is nuke the whole ME. But then innocents would be nuked along with ISIS. There is no remedy. None.
> ...


Our so-called leadership appears to condone, if not actively support the animalistic acts of muslim jihadists.  Until we change regimes, we will not see a change in support.  Leadership is not a hallmark of the current US regime.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

quorthon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...


Dude, Google is your friend.  No, wait...try accessing various news sources.  These fuckers are animals.  Why are you not offended?  Oh, wait...muslim, are you?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...


I'm missing the connection.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Abortion


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Agree.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



For any number of reason the decision for an abortion should be between a patient and her doctor.
What ISIS is doing is taking live children away from their parents by force and killing them.  This is for political, religious propaganda, to terrorized, for the love of bloodshed and just plain hate.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

It is interesting how easy it has  been  to assemble such large concentrations of psychopaths in the Middle East, North Africa and West Africa (Boko Haram).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 17, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Yea, but they're Christian children. The left is okay with that kind of genocide.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You mean left-wingers like Hitler. LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Hitler was left, dude. I know that the zombie re-education factory you came out of probably taught you differently; but Hitler was left. There's a hair's difference between facism and communism.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'll disagree. The only people that will be inflamed to action are those that can be assured that the actions we take will not harm them. Everyone is brave until they face the truth.

You do not see the majority of ISIS fighters strapping bombs to themselves and blowing themselves up do you? They find a few true nutjobs and let them do the dirty work for them.

I've said it before, the Emperor of Japan was considered a God. One that some fought to the death for. A couple of well placed nukes and that God wasn't all that important anymore. No I am not talking about huge population areas, and maybe not even a nuke, but find an area with a good number of fighters and those sympathetic to them, show them we got balls, and carpet bomb the crap out of them.

Yet that is only the start, we must show them the upside of being good world citizens after, as we did the Japanese. 

last time we had a problem with Japan?


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 17, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Japan and Germany were much more formidable opponents than ISIS.    Our government is just limited in strategy,  i mean,  the ability to come up with one that will really work.  maybe they will learn as time goes on


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The current regime is populated with pro-muslim psycophants and anti-American cowards.  Don't expect an effective strategy from this so-called leadership.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



LOL, you believe all the right-wing bullshit I see.  Hitler threw leftists in concentration camps. Nazism (and Fascism) was closely allied with free enterprise.  Capitalists were Hitler's strongest supporters.  

This sounds like something an American right-winger would say:

"“The streets of our country are in turmoil. The universities are filled with students rebelling and rioting. Communists are seeking to destroy our country. Russia is threatening us with her might, and the Republic is in danger. Yes – danger from within and without. We need law and order! Without it our nation cannot survive.”

Adolf Hitler


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hitler kept a good registry, he kept an enemies list, he expanded social programs....You're the one gulping down the bull shit.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 17, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if FOXNEWS.com will host these ISIS videos, too?
> ...



ANY "opportunity" to take a dumb-ass "shot" at FoxNews will suffice for tool like Syndi.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The NSA has a better registry and, enemies list are a Republican thing.  As for social programs, they were encouraged  after WW 1 by the SPD (Socialists) who along with the communists were outlawed by Hitler. Grow up.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Obumbler has had an enemies list, too, dufus.

Shut up, bitch.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 17, 2015)

quorthon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...


You are denying it happened?


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


How can you determine if a person is an idiot?

They proclaim that right wingers are nuts for being against big government.

They then say that Nazi's (which were for big and oppressive government) is right wing.

Idiot, thy name is montelatici,


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Leave the mysogenistic personal insults to your friends and family, where they belong


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Eat the corn out of my shit -- and don't invoke "family" unless you are the kind of stupid lowlife piece of useless shit scumbag who thinks the TOS doesn't apply to you, you cock gobbling sperm burping hack fuck boi.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



How are right-wingers against big government?  They are possibly against big government that provides help to the poor and middle class, but they certainly are not against big government when it comes to the military, for example. The most ludicrous of the right wingers are the ones on social security and medicare that are railing against government handouts.  Those tea party conventions crack me up.

Talk about an idiot  Just that user name screams idiot.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> How are right-wingers against big government?  They are possibly against big government that provides help to the poor and middle class, but they certainly are not against big government when it comes to the military, for example. The most ludicrous of the right wingers are the ones on social security and medicare that are railing against government handouts.  Those tea party conventions crack me up.


Military is about 17% of the budget. So if you support it you have no right to object to the rest of it? You might crack yourself up but you're a fool.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Your blinders are killing you and making you look foolish.  Conservatives are for limited, small government.  That the defense of this nation is in the Constitution does not in any way hinder you from making such an asinine statement is very telling about your low ability to think critically.  

Once again, however, your blind spot gives you away.  The Communist, Socialist, and Fascist all believe in a government running industry and citizens.  They tell both what they can do, how much they can earn, and will jail or kill those who push back.  Big government is an end to liberty.  Small government is a necessary evil, one that must be tolerated but closely watched and severely restricted in its power and ability.

If you wish to remain ignorant, that is a freedom you enjoy thanks to the patriots who have bleed to help you keep it.  But under no circumstance should you try to pass yourself off as intelligent.  The world cannot with stand that kind of comedy.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm confused... did ISIS behead children, or not?


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 17, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> I'm confused... did ISIS behead children, or not?


Children and last time I looked, 25 Coptic Christians in Libya, and I think I heard something about 40 more people in Iraq....


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 17, 2015)

So in what way is a beheaded child somehow more dead than an aborted child?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Looks like  you went too far.  You really should not drink when posting.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 17, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> So in what way is a beheaded child somehow more dead than an aborted child?



Good lord. I'm against abortion, but not every topic is about it.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 17, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yeah, I saw that post by synth and figured he got into some bad hooch. 

But now I'm thinking it's just dumbfuckery. But hey, he's a progressive.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Of course Hitler outlawed the opposition. That's what leftist government control aims to do. Grow up.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




Conservatives are not right-wingers.  Conservatives are politicians in the mold of Teddy Roosevelt or even Nixon.  As far as patriots, you are writing to an Army veteran, 196th Light Infantry Brigade based in Da Nang and then PCS to the Middle East with the Army  Corps of Engineers in Saudi Arabia.   What have you done for your country.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Leftist governments, if authoritarian, don't outlaw themselves. LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The opposition is not themselves. Learn to speak the English....

Btw, what are you even here arguing, dude? Cos the whole what part of the spectrum was Hitler on seems to be a pointless argument as it relates to this thread anyways.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Why would anyone care what anything "looks like" to an assclown motherfucker such as you?  Get back to eating the corn out of my shit, you rat twat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## montelatici (Feb 21, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Right-wingers outlaw left-wing opposition you idiot.  If Hitler had been left-wing the left-wing would have allied itself with him.  He was a right-wing supporter of German industrialists/capitalists.  That's what the right wing does, even in the U.S.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



^ montylactating is wrong.  Common left wing propaganda --as "taught" in liberal education systems -- is that the Nazis were "right wing."  That is, of course, quite stupid and flatly false.

the fucking German Nazi scumbags identified themselves as "socialists" for a reason.

The LEFT hates free speech.  And the Nazi party was a strange and unique political entity and theory.  But to deny its left wing leanings is to ignore history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 22, 2015)

The Syrian Rebels (ISIS's partner) chain a Syrian girl and force her to watch them murder her parents. Afterwards, the animals cut her heart out.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 22, 2015)

Yizidi girl displaced by ISIS.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone want to guess what ISIS did to this girl? And for what?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 22, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Anyone want to guess what ISIS did to this girl? And for what?



Okay, don't all answer at once. She was stoned to death for having a Facebook account. And her father participated in the stoning.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 23, 2015)

Leaders across the Islam world are speaking out against ISIS.


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yizidi girl displaced by ISIS.




These Yazidi girls will never be able to overcome the nightmare that befell them.

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/freed-free-yazidi-girls-escaped-islamic-state-tra


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Leaders across the Islam world are speaking out against ISIS.



The dictators you speak of are doing nothing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.



Obama responds by ordering the arrest of Christians and Republicans....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...



I don't know your point of reference.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 24, 2015)

Sally said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Yizidi girl displaced by ISIS.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Here's a couple pics that show their utter callousness. And these are tame by their evil standards.



Sick.  

Islam is a cancer upon modern civilization.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

Take all the evil in the world and give it a name and banner:  Islam.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Penelope (Feb 25, 2015)

Of course this is not true, and Israel is behind this escalation in the ME, so blame who is really to blame.
the Christian beheading video has also been proven to be false.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 25, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Leaders across the Islam world are speaking out against ISIS.
> ...



Think Muslims Haven t Condemned ISIS Think Again - Common Word Common Lord


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 25, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I think that's face value bunk. The spread of Islam is the spread of oppression.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 26, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



ISIS does not represent islam.  Clerics and Imams are meeting to bring some more conformity and changes on how Islamic law is actually practiced.  ISIS and radical groups like them do not speak for all muslims or the faith.  They are miss using the quran for their own power and greed, not out of any real belief that this is what mohammed or allah intended.
There might be alot that we can all agree about the way some people practice the faith, but that is just a small portion of a very vast population across the earth.  From country to country and even if differing parts of the same country it is quite different.
ISIS has shone a bright light on reforms and a need for more consensus on sharia that is long over due.
Christianity has changed with the times.  It is now time for Islam to be scrutinized by the muslim leaders and bring the practice up to the 21st century, or at least up to the 15th century for islam
back in the 15th century the christian church was about to going through reforms.

As for ISIS, several top leaders have been struck and possible killed in Kiam.  Baghdadi was supposed to be attending the meeting but there is not word yet if he was there at the time.  Hopefully there will be good news in the next day or two.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 26, 2015)

GOOD NEWS ----in a few days-------some good news
We got some good news.    Three of those pro-peace muslims
in New York City -----were on their way to the service of big-bad-
baghdaddy -----holy caliph-----successor to royal line of muhummad---
and somehow-----THEY SAW THE LIGHT-----THEY NOW UNDERSTAND
JUST WHAT JANNAH IS FOR HOLY SHAHIDS----I think the word in
English is  -----'rikers island'     (don't quote me----I actually do not know where
the mujahads ended up------but I do wonder how many peacenik muslims
from New York City are now  ...........elsehwhere)    Sorry for the interruption---
go right ahead and continue to trivialize the   GREAT HOLY 
CALIPHATE


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Of course this is not true, and Israel is behind this escalation in the ME, so blame who is really to blame.
> the Christian beheading video has also been proven to be false.



good girl that she is-------Penelope dances on the headless bodies of children
murdered for her  'god'   allah.     Do you ululate, too, Penelope?    I am impressed
with your post.   You managed to write this one in reasonable English.


----------



## Politico (Feb 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Take all the evil in the world and give it a name and banner:  Islam.


No the name is human. If all of you bipedal mouth breathers would cease to exist the world would be a better place.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 26, 2015)

Politico said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Take all the evil in the world and give it a name and banner:  Islam.
> ...



 Left's motto: eliminate all human beings from the earth.  

Nothing wrong with calling Islam an evil supremacist ideology worse than Nazism.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 26, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



However, ISIS' ideology does come from the practice and interpretation of pure Sunni Islam, just like Irans Mullahs are practicing pure Shiite Islam. This is undeniable truth.


----------



## Politico (Feb 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I don't have a use for the right or left. They both contain humans.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

Politico said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Nah, like most left wingers, you have a problem tying the religion to the horrific atrocities being committed by Islamists today.  Because their dear leader Oblahblah said so.


----------



## Politico (Feb 28, 2015)

No I like all the batshit crazy sides you can't read.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 28, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.



Dropping bombs on their apartment buildings is fine by you I assume?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 28, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, ISIS is now beheading children. F'ing animals.
> ...



(Dissociative) Moral relativism nonsense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 15, 2015)

Child executioner in ISIS video recognized by classmates in France RT News

Isis child militant Boy seen shooting Israeli-Arab spy in execution video recognised by schoolmates in Toulouse - Europe - World - The Independent


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 30, 2015)

Inside Kobane Drug-crazed ISIS savages rape slaughter and behead children - Mirror Online


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 8, 2015)

ISIS poses in front of one of their penis domes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 8, 2015)

*Weary refuge girl...Her mother is more stoic...likely taking comfort in the fact that ISIS is not beheading her and her little ones.*







*Other children who have escaped the satanic clutches of Allah....I mean Isis. No, I mean Allah/Satan.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 11, 2015)

A reporter asked an ISIS rape victim about what she would tell her assailant if she saw him:

Her stoic response: "I don't want to tell him anything. I just want to kill him."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 12, 2015)

A Yizidi girl (refugee) whom ISIS seeks to enslave.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2015)

yet most of the world does not seem to care


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 13, 2015)

9-Y-O Yazidi Girl Pregnant After Rape by 10 ISIS Men She Could Die If She Delivers a Baby Says Aid Worker


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 13, 2015)

Family tells horrifying tale of escaping ISIS News - Home


> "We sometimes say that we wish we had been massacred. This would be better than being kidnapped and raped. We prefer death now over the fate of what is happening to these girls and women," Dakhil says.
> 
> "It is now on the government and on the international community to focus on this. How to get these captives back. *It's inconceivable that in the 21st century, something like this is happening as if we were living in the Stone Age.*"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 26, 2015)

The best way to counter ISIS s cruelty MSNBC

 How I Saved My Kids From ISIS - The Daily Beast


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 26, 2015)

Think of the beheaded children as so many extremely late term abortions and liberals will sleep well tonight.


----------

